# [SOLVED] Can't connect to internet.



## aprilbey1983 (Jan 6, 2007)

I hope this is the right forum for this. My parents just got comcast broadband this week. The installer came out and had it working all computers for 1 day. Now, the only computer working with internet is the one that is hardwired to the modem. All other computers with internal wireless cards are not working. They say they are connected with excellent signal, but will not acquire ip addresses on their own or connect to the internet. I have even manually assigned an ip address, then the acquiring ip address message goes away (i'm sure because i just assigned it) but still no connection to the internet. I think this has got to be some issue where the computers weren't connected correctly to the comcast modem. It is too big a coindence for all the wireless cards to have suddenly gone faulty all at the same time. Does anyone know what is wrong or how to set this up correctly?

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Can't connect to internet.*

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*

If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?

If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## aprilbey1983 (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to internet.*

Ok the comcast tech came out and all computers are working except for my laptop. He tried hardwiring to the modem, the internal wireless card, and an external usb wireless card. The computer will connect with excellent signal to the wireless network, but it will say limited or no connectivity. The comcast tech said it must be something that is controlling network connections, because I can get online using dial-up but that is it.
The broadband modem is a linksys WCG200v2-cc.
The internal wireless card I believe is a Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
The other wireless card is a SMC EZ Connect g 802.11g Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter
I am operating on Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Version 2002 Service Pack 2.
Some information that might be useful: I had XP, then upgraded to Vista, then went back to XP last night using XP System Restore Disk. I couldn't get my problems with Vista resolved, so I gave up on it and went back to XP. Since XP has been on since last night I haven't seen any problems besides this issue that remains when trying to connect to comcast broadband internet. Again, the tech things it is something that controls the network connections that is not working.
I tried and ipconfig /release and ipconfig /renew and it releases but then it says when renewing:
An error occurred while renewing interface Wireless Network Connection 2 : unable to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out. No operations can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media disconnected.
But, if I do an ipconfig /all after that it does show an ip address again. It is bazaar.
Here is what the ipconfig/ all says:
Windows IP Configuration
Ethernet adapter Wireless Connection 2:
Connection-specific DNS suffix .:
Autoconfiguration IP Address...: 169.254.77.208
Subnet Mask.........................: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway....................:
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State...........................: Media disconnected



Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\April Bey>ipfonfig
'ipfonfig' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
C:\Documents and Settings\April Bey>ipconfig
Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
C:\Documents and Settings\April Bey>ipconfig /renew
Windows IP Configuration
An error occurred while renewing interface Wireless Network Connection 2 : unabl
e to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media di
sconnected.
C:\Documents and Settings\April Bey>ipconfig
Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.77.208
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
C:\Documents and Settings\April Bey>ipconfig
Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.77.208
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
C:\Documents and Settings\April Bey>PING 206.190.60.37
Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=127ms TTL=48
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=124ms TTL=48
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=114ms TTL=48
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=114ms TTL=48
Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 114ms, Maximum = 127ms, Average = 119ms
C:\Documents and Settings\April Bey>PING yahoo.com
Pinging yahoo.com [206.190.60.37] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=128ms TTL=48
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=113ms TTL=48
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=114ms TTL=48
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=113ms TTL=48
Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 113ms, Maximum = 128ms, Average = 117ms
C:\Documents and Settings\April Bey>NBTSTAT -n
Wireless Network Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.0.12] Scope Id: []
NetBIOS Local Name Table
Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
APRILLAPTOP <00> UNIQUE Registered
APRILLAPTOP <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []
No names in cache
C:\Documents and Settings\April Bey>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : AprilLaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : chn.comcast.net
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : chn.comcast.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-E2-9B-B5
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.12
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.66.202
192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, July 16, 2008 3:40:21 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, July 16, 2008 4:40:21 PM
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-43-E5-24
C:\Documents and Settings\April Bey>



Ok as I was posting this the strangest thing happened. The internet worked! I don't know what it was but as I was typing in those commands you had me do, it connected! I guess time will tell if the old problem will come back, but it appears to be working. I've gone to several sites and all of them are working. I don't know how that solved it, but it looks like it did so I THANK YOU! This whole computer thing has just been aggravating. I will post back if the problem comes back. Thanks again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Can't connect to internet.*

Glad it's working now, I guess we scared it into submission. :grin:


----------



## aprilbey1983 (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to internet.*

I'm so glad I finally have my computer working albeit with XP and my internet, its great. Thanks again.


----------

